
Ask HN: I want to learn electronics design. Where should I start - zyngaro
Hi, I have a software background and I want to lear to design electronic systems (PCP, manufacturing technologies etc). Any ideas.
Thanks
======
sprobertson
One good project if you're familiar with Arduino is to build your own AVR
based Arduino clone. Some thorough examples:

* [http://makezine.com/projects/make-36-boards/make-your-own-dm...](http://makezine.com/projects/make-36-boards/make-your-own-dmn-board-part-1-layout/)

* [https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/using-eagle-schematic](https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/using-eagle-schematic)

* [https://learn.adafruit.com/boarduino-kits/overview](https://learn.adafruit.com/boarduino-kits/overview)

It's also good to know the lower level concepts of directly programming an
AVR:

* [http://hackaday.com/2010/10/23/avr-programming-introduction/](http://hackaday.com/2010/10/23/avr-programming-introduction/)

* [http://highlowtech.org/?p=1695](http://highlowtech.org/?p=1695)

------
neverminder
I found this an excellent resource, it literally starts from the basics of
electricity -
[http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/](http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/)

------
Gibbon1
There are a lot of tutorials on the sparkfun website.

[https://learn.sparkfun.com/start_a_project](https://learn.sparkfun.com/start_a_project)

I find some of the articles on PCB Design magazine to be useful for PCB
layout.

[http://design.iconnect007.com/](http://design.iconnect007.com/)

Note that a lot of hobbyists use 'Eagle' which is free(ish) as in beer.
Profession tools are $$$, though Altium offers
[http://circuitmaker.com/](http://circuitmaker.com/) (which I can not speak
for).

~~~
zyngaro
Thank you for this. I am looking for more advanced or expert oriented
resources that go beyond the simple concepts of electronics.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
You should probably start by saying what you already know so we can tailor the
responses. For example

Basic: [https://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-Electronics-
Forrest-M...](https://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-Electronics-Forrest-
Mims/dp/0945053282)

Intermediate (with a heavy RF slant): [http://www.arrl.org/arrl-
handbook-2015](http://www.arrl.org/arrl-handbook-2015)

Advanced: [https://www.amazon.com/High-Speed-Digital-Design-
Handbook/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/High-Speed-Digital-Design-
Handbook/dp/0133957241)

And then there are the various subcategories: low level precision analog, high
power motors and switchgear, basic digital and microcontrollers, high speed
processors, etc... you're asking a wide open question.

Even Manufacturing is not a simple question to answer unless given some
direction. You want to make a first PC board in your bathroom, or build
complex electromechanical assemblies?

~~~
zyngaro
Thank you. To narrow down the scope. Something like the raspberry pi is what I
have in mind. I want to lear for example how to read and understand a hardware
board design.

~~~
asfarley
There's some demand for niche accessory boards for the RPi. Relatively easy to
design, too - get a basic copy of Eagle or KiCAD.

I don't know if any single tutorial is going to give you what you want. I'd
just dive right in, figure out what you want to do with your board, select
some parts at Digikey, and start designing. Google questions as they come up.

------
childintime
That's really what electronics magazines are for! Elektor still exists, but
old issues can be even more valuable to get a feel for circuits. This resource
should keep you occupied for some time:
[https://archive.org/details/radioelectronicsmagazine](https://archive.org/details/radioelectronicsmagazine)

------
kevindeasis
They also have some cool project ideas at instructables.com

------
jgamman
find and hire an expert who you get on with to guide your self-study.

